# Corn on the Cob Taste from Canned Corn



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2017)

This is not a recipe, but rather a way to get fresh, corn on the cob flavor from canned corn.  
1. Purchase a brand that you know has crisp kernals.  It has to be salt and additive free, only corn and water.
2. Drain the can liquid and save for use when you want to add corn flavor to something.
3.  Empty the kernals into a microwave safe bowl, or oval ramekin.
4., top with three tbs. salted butterand cook on highest setting for two minutes.
5.  Stir so that all of the corn gets melted butter.
6. Sprinkle with table salt and serve.

Did this for tonight's supper and served alongside corned beef and cole slaw.

Chase it with milk so cold it can give you an ice cream headache.

It was a good meal.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 9, 2017)

I have to say, I am skeptical. But, I'll try to get some canned corn per your description, and give it a try, because I like fresh corn. I can't fairly judge it unless I try it. 

CD


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 9, 2017)

I will say that it is not quite as good as fresh corn from the field, just the right age, and steamed in the husk.  But in the seasons where that just isn't available, this is close, and very tasty.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2017)

Canned corn is the one veggie in a can that I buy only national brand. Frozen corn for kernel corn, brands for creamed corn.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 9, 2017)

I buy Green Giant niblets no salt added. It's so good, I need to bring two cans up when I fix it - one to heat for the two of us, one for Himself to eat right out of the can.  I don't even add butter and it's yummy. Then again, we're known to eat the fresh corn raw right off the cob when we buy it at the farmers' market.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 9, 2017)

Interesting question inspired by Addie... Chief Longwind, have you tried this recipe with frozen corn? I tend to find frozen corn to be better than canned corn. 

Perhaps a little canned vs frozen science project is in order here. 

Sure, I could do it, but you started this conversation. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 9, 2017)

Not scientific, but taste-tested in our house.  I prefer the Green Giant Niblets for heat-and-eat. I use frozen corn for two purposes. The first is grilled corn out-of-season (little butter-little oil in a cast iron skillet, toss in frozen corn and shuffle around while it sears and cooks, then season with Mexican-type seasoning - I prefer Tajin). The second is a long-cooking dish like a Brunswick Stew. Either of those purposes are fine with house brand frozen corn.


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2017)

As a 12 y.o. I used to pick produce during the summer months to make some money. As fast as the truck got filled, it would head right to the processor and within the hour of arriving the veggie was on the way to the freezer. The food processor was right at the end on the HUGE field. It could take us sometimes up to two hours to pick one row. They had a group of workers who would remove the husks, trim the beans, etc. right there at the processing factory whatever was being picked that day. Boy were they fast. My hands were just too small. No kids allowed there. Knives flying every where. Chop, chop, chop was all you heard. I loved that job. Just being outside in the air to me was great fun. No matter what I was doing. 

We too use to eat some of the food as we picked it. Corn picked and eaten right there in the field, was the best. We had no idea if it was sprayed or not. Nor did we care. 

Also did it when we lived on the farm. We would pick what we wanted, wash it off with the hose and eat it. Saved my mother from making lunch for us.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm with the frozen corn crowd.  I'll eat canned corn, carrots, potatos if I have to, like when we have no power, other than a generator, from a hurricane and need to be careful about energy useage, but frozen or fresh otherwise.  Too much salt in canned products.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 9, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Then again, we're known to eat the fresh corn raw right off the cob when we buy it at the farmers' market.



Im glad someone else does/ did this too.
100 years ago, when i was recently married, in college, living in a city away from home, I packed myself a lunch which consisted of an ear or two of fresh corn ( uncooked, still in the husk).   It was early fall, out in the country, so Im sure it was fresh and sweet.  Anyway, I sat down with a few newly made friends, opened my lunch bag, pulled out an ear of corn, shucked it , and starred going to town on it.  The look of horror and disgust from the others at the table was indescribable.  One girl looked at me and said " I grew up on a farm, and I've never seen anyone do that".  Being the type of person I am, I couldn't give a rats behind what they thought and finished both corns.  I didn't think it was that extreme, but apparently, they did.  Who cares  .    I sometimes get the same look when I eat peas fresh out of the pod.  I actually dislike cooked peas and prefer them fresh.  Im just upset that they have such a short availability finding them fresh in the market.

As for corn, I will buy canned ( especially during the can can sale) during the off season.  I prefer to buy a well known brand, As both the texture and taste do seem better to me. Ive never tried the frozen.  Not cause I don't want to, but Ive always had luck with the canned.  I also eat it right out of the can, sometimes as a snack as Im watching tv or something.  But then again, Ive been known to eat Spaghettios , right out of the can as well


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 9, 2017)

I am in favor of frozen corn, prepared as Chief Longwind suggests.. For whatever reason I seldom buy fresh corn..


----------



## CraigC (Apr 9, 2017)

Fresh corn is available here in "winter". Fall, winter and early spring are the growing season in South Florida. Sugar cane grows year round.

Casey, isn't South Texas similar?


----------



## wencassi88 (Apr 9, 2017)

*Canned corn taste like sweet corn...Iowa girl*

I am from IA and I've lived with sweet corn growing around me my whole life and this works great for me. For this example use 3 cans of corn. I like to use the yellow & white corn but you can use just the yellow. First you need to drain the juice from the canned corn, I don't use the juice. Pour your corn into a microwave safe bowl and add about 2 tablespoons of butter on the corn then add 1/2 tablespoon of salt and a tablespoon of sugar. Cover tightly with saran wrap and microwave for 2-3 minutes. If it doesn't have the right flavor you want, add more sugar or a little salt until it's just right. Honestly I'm not sure on exact measurements since I've done it so long but if you just keep tasting, it's pretty hard to mess up. Enjoy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 9, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> I'm with the frozen corn crowd...Too much salt in canned products.


Green Giant No Salt Added Niblets has zero sodium. It's what it always in stock at my house.


larry_stewart said:


> ... I eat peas fresh out of the pod.  I actually dislike cooked peas and prefer them fresh...


Himself isn't allowed to shell fresh peas anymore. The one time I had him shuck them I ended up with just enough to cook for myself. I like them lightly steamed. ~ Our son prefers his fresh green beans raw. When the kids lived at home I would have a pile of trimmed and washed beans on the counter for him to grab as he passed me on the way up to his bedroom to do homework.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 9, 2017)

When they are in season and I pick the fresh peas up at the store, I have to yell at whichever kid gets to them first, to make sure they leave some for the other.  They then count them out so they get exactly the same amount.  They still do this to this day ( 19 and 22 years old).

I don't let them know how many I ate on the way home from the store


----------



## caseydog (Apr 10, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Green Giant No Salt Added Niblets has zero sodium. It's what it always in stock at my house.
> 
> Himself isn't allowed to shell fresh peas anymore. The one time I had him shuck them I ended up with just enough to cook for myself. I like them lightly steamed. ~ Our son prefers his fresh green beans raw. When the kids lived at home I would have a pile of trimmed and washed beans on the counter for him to grab as he passed me on the way up to his bedroom to do homework.



I grew up eating canned veggies, other than the tomatoes my dad grew in the backyard. 

The tomatoes were wonderful, the canned veggies, not so much, especially when my mom cooked them way too long. 

I can honestly say there is nothing more un-appatising than canned asparagus. I had fresh asparagus for the first time at a steakhouse when I was in college. It was an epiphany. A very expensive epiphany. 

I love the fresh corn on the cob that I get from early June to mid August that is a mix of yellow and white on the same cob. Back in Jersey as a kid, white corn was the bomb. But, that mix I get now is pretty darned good. 

CD


----------

